# Windows 7 Complete Freeze



## dave1701 (Feb 5, 2011)

My new computer in my sig has been running great, until now.  Windows 7 comlpetely freezes randomly.  When I say completely, I mean, the mouse won't move, the number lock buttons on the keyboard won't go on or off.  Ctrl+Alt+Delete does nothing.  I have to reboot.  It seems like this keeps happening over and over.  I don't know where to start looking for a solution.   I'm using brand new ram and a brand new video card.  I only installed windows about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Troncoso (Feb 5, 2011)

What were you doing the first time it happened?


----------



## dave1701 (Feb 5, 2011)

It was idle.  I think I had firefox up, but it has frozen with nothing up at all.

Here is some sort of log from windows event viewer. These are just from today.   It doesn't do it in safe mode. I think it's doing it more and more, now I cant even go on that computer to post on CF.  I don't know if it helps, but here:

Critical	2/5/2011Error	2/5/2011 1:38:09 PM	LoadPerf	3002	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:37:19 PM	LoadPerf	3002	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:34:57 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:34:12 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:34:12 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:34:12 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:34:12 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:34:12 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:34:12 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:34:11 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:34:11 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:34:11 PM	DistributedCOM	10005	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:34:11 PM	DistributedCOM	10005	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:34:10 PM	DistributedCOM	10005	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:34:04 PM	DistributedCOM	10005	None
Warning	2/5/2011 1:34:03 PM	Winlogon	6000	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:33:56 PM	Service Control Manager	7026	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:33:56 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:33:56 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:33:56 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:33:56 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:33:56 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:33:56 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:33:56 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:33:56 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:33:56 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:33:56 PM	Service Control Manager	7001	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:33:57 PM	Eventlog	1101	Event processing
Critical	2/5/2011 1:33:50 PM	Kernel-Power	41	(63)
Error	2/5/2011 1:33:56 PM	EventLog	6008	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:21:29 PM	LoadPerf	3002	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:19:19 PM	bowser	8003	None
Error	2/5/2011 1:17:13 PM	Eventlog	1101	Event processing
Critical	2/5/2011 1:17:07 PM	Kernel-Power	41	(63)
Error	2/5/2011 1:17:12 PM	EventLog	6008	None
Error	2/5/2011 12:56:51 PM	LoadPerf	3002	None
Error	2/5/2011 12:55:23 PM	bowser	8003	None
Error	2/5/2011 12:52:37 PM	Eventlog	1101	Event processing
Critical	2/5/2011 12:52:31 PM	Kernel-Power	41	(63)
Error	2/5/2011 12:52:35 PM	EventLog	6008	None
Error	2/5/2011 11:43:19 AM	bowser	8003	None
Error	2/5/2011 11:13:09 AM	bowser	8003	None
Error	2/5/2011 11:05:05 AM	LoadPerf	3002	None
Error	2/5/2011 9:01:06 AM	bowser	8003	None
Error	2/5/2011 9:00:48 AM	LoadPerf	3002	None
Error	2/5/2011 9:00:45 AM	LoadPerf	3011	None
Error	2/5/2011 9:00:45 AM	LoadPerf	3012	None
Error	2/5/2011 8:55:08 AM	PrintService	315	Sharing a printer
Error	2/5/2011 8:55:01 AM	Eventlog	1101	Event processing
Critical	2/5/2011 8:54:55 AM	Kernel-Power	41	(63)
Error	2/5/2011 8:55:00 AM	EventLog	6008	None
Error	2/5/2011 8:49:09 AM	bowser	8003	None


----------



## Troncoso (Feb 5, 2011)

How long does it stay on before it freezes?

Turn it on and check your temps, or just put your hand in the case and see if it's hot. Also make sure your RAM is oriented correctly.


----------



## dave1701 (Feb 5, 2011)

This computer has always run cool.  CPU is at 28.  I was jjust starting to like windows 7... Mabey it is one of the drivers, because it works in safe mode.


----------



## Troncoso (Feb 5, 2011)

so you can keep it in safe mode without it freezing? could be the video card. If you used the cd to install the drivers, try the ones on the site, and vice versa.


----------



## powerpack (Feb 5, 2011)

It could be audio drivers? Make sure you don't have multiple.

Safe mode does get me thinking drivers?


----------



## dave1701 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ugh, drivers...

I used the CD that came with the Mobo from biostar to install the drivers.  (Audio and USB) and they worked perfectlly, the CD said that it was supposed to work with vista, so I figured it would work with 7.  I'm gonna play around with it some more, I need to do my homework on there this weekend.  It was working with all the drivers before, why would it randomly start up now? I might have to try and do a system restore.


----------



## dave1701 (Feb 5, 2011)

I just did a system restore to yesterday.  It appears to have fixed the problem.  I am going to scan for viruses and reinstall my drivers just in case.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## dave1701 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow.  I figured out what was wrong.  For some reason. Adobe Reader was causing the problem.  I installed adobe reader and it happened again.  I did another restore and installed foxit reader and it worked fine.  Why would adobe reader kill all of windows 7?


----------



## dave1701 (Feb 7, 2011)

AHHHH!!! Somebody help please!! It's done it again today and I'm loosing my homework because I need to keep doing system restores.  This time it froze when I was cleaning the registry with CCleaner.  Maybe that's why it's been happening maybe Ccleaner is doing it.  Somebody help!!!!!


----------



## dave1701 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bump.  I need to do my homework!!!!  %$@


----------

